# feeding ghost shrimp



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

How can I make sure my ghost shrimp get enough to eat. They are in a planted 10 gallon. Their are 5 of them housed with a school of 6 juvenile tiger barbs. The tigers are very rapid feeders so the ghost shrimp dont get a lot of food. How do you guys make sure that they get enough food? I was thinking about algae wafers... but im sure the barbs would eat those as well.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ownager,

Ghost shrimp are omnivours with a vegetarian bent. The best time to feed them algae-based foods primarity with occasional meaty items like frozen bloodworms is after lights out at night. That way you can be sure they will get enough to eat.

Dave


----------



## Runawaypencil (Apr 11, 2006)

You just made my day I was thinking of getting some ghost shrimp but I have 7 juvenile tigers. I have read that they will pick on the shrimp and slowly eat them, well atleast eat the young shrimp. I do have a 6x6 inch of java moss that covers some drift wood and have a heavy planted corner. which should prvide a great spawnng area.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ive only had them in with the barbs for a day now. So now garauntees on compatability; so far they have been almost completely ignored. At 29 cents a pop I thought they would either make a cheap snack or a cool addition to the tank.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

I bet all your shrimp will be gone in a while unless you feed your tiger barbs very well everyday. Tiger barbs are fast, active and curious. Even with a lot of hiding space, ghost shrimp will be picked by them very frequently and gone sooner or later. I once had several ghost and cherry in my 10 gallon tank with 4 young tiger barbs (~1.5 inch) and all shrimp disappeared 2 weeks later, without ever a piece left.


----------



## Runawaypencil (Apr 11, 2006)

How long is the life cycle of the ghost shrimp and how long does it take for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

3 of them are still alive. Ive found 2 in the filter and fed them to the barbs as they were dead as a door nail. Not sure if the barbs killed them and lost them to the filter before they ate them or not. They are still leaving the living ones alone that i can see though. However, I do think i am probably overfeeding them :/


----------

